# Boarding/Training S New Hampshire/n Mass



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Never left our 3 yr old at a boarder. Goin away soon and I am looking for someplace around the Mass/ Southern NH. Also lookin for one that could work on a problem he has. So Training to would be a plus.

thanks
Dan


----------



## ZoraWest (Apr 24, 2013)

*boarding/training n mass*

You might look at Abby Kennels  in Chelmsford. I got my GSD from them, thats where we do our training as well. I have never boarded my dog there, but the facilities seem nice.


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

Look into Canine Protection, Inc in Methuen. They have superb trainers that can do wonders. I currently have two GSD's being boarded/trainer by them.


----------

